# Fromm Shredded Chicken canned?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought a can of this food to try as a topper for my girls..I paid $4.00 for just one can..does this sound right?? To me, this is really expensive...would like opinions please...thanks.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, that sounds about right for a single can. It's cheaper on bulk orders.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Great food but too expensive for us  even the fromm gold canned is pricey.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It IS pricey! Thankfully, one can will last a long time...it looks and smells just like people food..with 3, we do mostly dry but I add a small spoonful of canned to mix it with..


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought 12 cans of the beef but I don't like how it looks (only because I don't eat beef myself, so it makes me uneasy). Let me know if you'd like some shredded beef and I could send it to you for cheaper.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> I bought 12 cans of the beef but I don't like how it looks (only because I don't eat beef myself, so it makes me uneasy). Let me know if you'd like some shredded beef and I could send it to you for cheaper.


Thank you for your kind offer but my girls do not eat beef..perhaps you could donate the food to your local animal shelter...just a thought..:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, it sounds about right. I fill in when I don't have time to homecook with Fromm Gold Chicken Pate and that is about $2.75 a can.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, it sounds about right. I fill in when I don't have time to homecook with Fromm Gold Chicken Pate and that is about $2.75 a can.


 I saw that Barbara..what is the difference?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

That is expensive :blink: but average for can food I guess....


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*So I shouldn't feed beef? Just chicken and lamb??? *


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

If you're responding to my comment, there's nothing wrong with beef. It's just me. I have never eaten beef so it makes me squeamish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I saw that Barbara..what is the difference?


The one you bought has more of a variety of flavors etc. If I were you and your just using it to add to kibble I would use the one I use the Chicken Pate....its soft and would mix better than the shredded with dry food.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> The one you bought has more of a variety of flavors etc. If I were you and your just using it to add to kibble I would use the one I use the Chicken Pate....its soft and would mix better than the shredded with dry food.


Thanks so much Barbara for your help..will do!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

nwyant1946 said:


> *So I shouldn't feed beef? Just chicken and lamb??? *


Beef is perfectly fine to feed..I do not feed it because it produces more ammonia than chicken or fish which would not be good for Malts with MVD or other liver issues...I suspect that one of mine has MVD, although she has not been officially diagnosed..I feed her a whitefish based diet with low protein, and she is thriving...she also loves chicken and turkey.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> It IS pricey! Thankfully, one can will last a long time...it looks and smells just like people food..with 3, we do mostly dry but I add a small spoonful of canned to mix it with..


With my two I too use kibble. I add some fresh pet to top of kibble, but I"m taking them off it. Almost gone. I tried the shredded chicken one night and I must have put too much in the bowl, because they were a MESS April! :w00t: Anyway it was too expensive for us. But it sure is good dog food.:thumbsup: Mine just love the wild game bird Fromm kibble right now. Fromm foods seem so natural to me. I'm trying to imagine yours with Fromm shredded chicken on their faces.....:HistericalSmiley: just kidding, I know you don't use that much.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey April, none of mine eat beef either & for the same reason. Tanner does have MVD and his ALT yesterday was 98. Lowest it's ever been. So all they eat is chicken. I used to buy Weruva shredded chicken and mix that with the other canned food. But like you saw, the price was just sky high. And it was all chicken, nothing else. So I started pressure cooking a couple of chickens every week, much less expensive.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> With my two I too use kibble. I add some fresh pet to top of kibble, but I"m taking them off it. Almost gone. I tried the shredded chicken one night and I must have put too much in the bowl, because they were a MESS April! :w00t: Anyway it was too expensive for us. But it sure is good dog food.:thumbsup: Mine just love the wild game bird Fromm kibble right now. Fromm foods seem so natural to me. I'm trying to imagine yours with Fromm shredded chicken on their faces.....:HistericalSmiley: just kidding, I know you don't use that much.


Yes, too messy!!! I'm not going to feed it again for that reason!:smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:



Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey April, none of mine eat beef either & for the same reason. Tanner does have MVD and his ALT yesterday was 98. Lowest it's ever been. So all they eat is chicken. I used to buy Weruva shredded chicken and mix that with the other canned food. But like you saw, the price was just sky high. And it was all chicken, nothing else. So I started pressure cooking a couple of chickens every week, much less expensive.


 I'm with you..I don't like any canned food that is soupy for Maltese..great idea on cooking the chickens. 
I think that is what I will do...and it freezes well, too. 98 is a great ALT!:aktion033: Last check Eva's was 154 which is not real high but she is due next month for another panel and I am hoping hers will be down...she has been doing great!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey April, none of mine eat beef either & for the same reason. Tanner does have MVD and his ALT yesterday was 98. Lowest it's ever been. So all they eat is chicken. I used to buy Weruva shredded chicken and mix that with the other canned food. But like you saw, the price was just sky high. And it was all chicken, nothing else. So I started pressure cooking a couple of chickens every week, much less expensive.


Marti-I used to use a pressure cooker yrs ago. I need new one. What a good idea and fast :chili:. 
Thx


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey April, none of mine eat beef either & for the same reason. Tanner does have MVD and his ALT yesterday was 98. Lowest it's ever been. So all they eat is chicken. I used to buy Weruva shredded chicken and mix that with the other canned food. But like you saw, the price was just sky high. And it was all chicken, nothing else. So I started pressure cooking a couple of chickens every week, much less expensive.


I have a pressure cooker and love to make chicken in it. How do you cook it for Tanner? Rocky will do anything for chicken! Do you use whole chicken or parts and what liquid do you put in? Thanks!


----------

